# First Trip With 310Tb



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Took the TT on it's first trip to Red Deer Alberta from Langley B.C. Hauled our etched glass product to the Mane Event Equine Expo. It's a equine Trade Fair. Pulling up the Coquihalla ( They call it the highway thru Hell ) Long 28 mile stretch from Hope to the Great Bear Snowshed 11% grade. Make sure you have lots of fuel. No gas or diesel for 75 miles. You climb from almost nothing to 4000 feet. Up the Yellowhead highway from Kamloops to Jasper. Beautiful drive. I drove 10 hours from home to Hinton Alberta. Stayed at a rv camp that was open but they have been working on it. I had a heck of a time trying to get our 35 foot Outback into their site. Piles of snow and all sites on a slope. Could not make turns into rv sites because of trees and stumps in the way. The owner had to use his bobcat to clear a path. It was all gumbo and had my truck in 4 low to get in and out. Wasn't pleasant. I kept my speed between 55 and 60 miles per hour. Made sure the TT tires were up to snuff. The only problem I had was a washer on the rear stabilizer threaded bar. The weld broke and I had to push and pull the stabilizer up and down by hand. Phoned the RV company and told them. They said it's maybe covered by warranty They would have the warranty manager call me Monday. We will see. If not my neighbor is a welder. All in all the camper held together.


----------



## spin05 (Mar 16, 2014)

wrangler said:


> Took the TT on it's first trip to Red Deer Alberta from Langley B.C. Hauled our etched glass product to the Mane Event Equine Expo. It's a equine Trade Fair. Pulling up the Coquihalla ( They call it the highway thru Hell ) Long 28 mile stretch from Hope to the Great Bear Snowshed 11% grade. Make sure you have lots of fuel. No gas or diesel for 75 miles. You climb from almost nothing to 4000 feet. Up the Yellowhead highway from Kamloops to Jasper. Beautiful drive. I drove 10 hours from home to Hinton Alberta. Stayed at a rv camp that was open but they have been working on it. I had a heck of a time trying to get our 35 foot Outback into their site. Piles of snow and all sites on a slope. Could not make turns into rv sites because of trees and stumps in the way. The owner had to use his bobcat to clear a path. It was all gumbo and had my truck in 4 low to get in and out. Wasn't pleasant. I kept my speed between 55 and 60 miles per hour. Made sure the TT tires were up to snuff. The only problem I had was a washer on the rear stabilizer threaded bar. The weld broke and I had to push and pull the stabilizer up and down by hand. Phoned the RV company and told them. They said it's maybe covered by warranty They would have the warranty manager call me Monday. We will see. If not my neighbor is a welder. All in all the camper held together.


Good to hear.....


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Be sure to look closely at the top left side of the ramp door opening.There have been a few units from the 230 RS to my 280 RS where the wall has cracked because of a broken weld or not welded at all.If it's ok i'd still keep an eye on it and have it dealt with before your warranty runs out if it does come about.Check out topic 280 RS stress crack and you'll see what i am talking about.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks. Is that from the outside or inside I should look at. I will search stress crack.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

went out and checked ramp. Everything OK so far. I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks for the heads up.

On another note I called our dealer and mentioned the broken weld on the washer on the stabilizer jack. I would have to take it over there or send picture of it. They would have to send the picture to Keystone and get an OK for warranty and write up the paperwork and blah,blah, blah. I said the hell with it and had my neighbor pop over and he welded the washer back on. Took 2 minutes instead of 2 months maybe.


----------

